# Slow Domain controller



## bman250 (Jun 10, 2010)

We have setup a domain environment running windows Server 2003 R2. Some servers are Enterprise Edition and other are Standard Edition. My Domain controller is running Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard and our File Servers are running Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise. All my servers are either Dell 2950's or Dell 2970. My issue is that my Domain controller is running very slow on accessing the file server and other staff are having the same issue. Very slow login, file, and share access. I've checked to make sure that the Adapters and Bindings are set for the proper NIC, tracert to file server from DC and times are showing 3 to 7 ms with three hops. 

I'm at a lose on what else I should look at or check. If you can help me with the issue that will be awesome.

Thanks,

Bman250


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

So just the one domain controller? How many users?


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

Have you checked the event log on the DC??


----------

